
Google launches new API to help you parse natural language - kartD
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/20/google-launches-new-api-to-help-you-parse-natural-language/
======
kartD
And here's the google link:

[https://cloud.google.com/natural-language/](https://cloud.google.com/natural-
language/)

